# VIA cuts an Hour from the Ocean's Schedule



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 3, 2015)

Effective Feb 18th. VIA is cutting an hour from the Ocean's schedule. Times at Montreal remain the same but the Ocean will now depart Halifax an hour later (12 noon) and arrive an hour earlier (1735)

This is due to the track upgrades on the Newcastle Subdivision (the track CN wanted to abandon last spring) and they have also removed the half-hour from the schedule.....just waiting at Matapedia the Ocean once needed when it combined with the Chaleur there.

And VIA has appointed a manager for Eastern Canada....a new position:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/about-via-rail/media-room/latest-news/77174/03-february-2015-via-rail-canada-appoints-a-new-general-

Regarding the extra Christmas Oceans the above article says......"Although this initiative did not generate the expected results, we still have the intention of repeating the experience during other peak periods" (so hopefully some additional trains next summer)


----------



## bobnjulie (Feb 3, 2015)

Really excited about having an extra hour to explore Halifax. Now we just have to figure out how we're going to maneuver around from the MetroX station - walking to the station and taking in the sights or taking the bus and then wandering around the area after dropping off our luggage!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 4, 2015)

Bravo, VIA Rail!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 4, 2015)

Good job, VIA!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 4, 2015)

bobnjulie said:


> Really excited about having an extra hour to explore Halifax. Now we just have to figure out how we're going to maneuver around from the MetroX station - walking to the station and taking in the sights or taking the bus and then wandering around the area after dropping off our luggage!


If you are not lugging too much……a nice walk from the bus stop to VIA is along the Harbour Boardwalk. About 2 KM and would take about a half hour.

http://goo.gl/maps/q2Ar1

https://www.halifax.ca/rec/documents/HfxWaterfront.pdf

Or head right to VIA….stash your luggage……then walk over to the Pier 21 Immigration Museum (Canada’s Ellis Island) It’s directly behind the station.. The museum is closed now for an exhibit change but reopens in May


----------



## bobnjulie (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks! We are planning on catching the 7:15, heading to Tim Horton's for breakfast and then the walk along the waterfront,,,,even lugging our luggage! I hope to have time to catch a cab or bus back to the Citidel, if possible.


----------

